# Field and Stream



## Richman (Sep 1, 2007)

Hit the new store over in Crescent Springs today...they had a soft opening today.

Great variety and a lot of high end gear.....BUT not very many deals. Very nice gun shop for both long and hand guns. Lotsa ammo today. Nice archery selection too. Fishing is not on par with BassPro....except for fly gear.

Expect a crowd with limited parking this weekend.

Rich


----------



## deltaoscar (Apr 4, 2009)

Richman said:


> Hit the new store over in Crescent Springs today...they had a soft opening today.
> 
> Great variety and a lot of high end gear.....BUT not very many deals. Very nice gun shop for both long and hand guns. Lotsa ammo today. Nice archery selection too. Fishing is not on par with BassPro....except for fly gear.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the report. I was looking forward to checking it out this weekend. Sorry to hear the fishing section wasn't better.


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

Richman said:


> Hit the new store over in Crescent Springs today...they had a soft opening today.
> 
> Great variety and a lot of high end gear.....BUT not very many deals. Very nice gun shop for both long and hand guns. Lotsa ammo today. Nice archery selection too. Fishing is not on par with BassPro....except for fly gear.
> 
> ...


Bummer. The fishing section in the PA store is light years ahead of any bass pro I've been in. But it also seems to be geared more towards the "higher end" crowd. Come to think about it, I don't remember seeing even a basic bobber in the PA store... lots of high end bass and walleye gear though.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## inrll (Apr 6, 2012)

Richman said:


> Hit the new store over in Crescent Springs today...they had a soft opening today.
> 
> Great variety and a lot of high end gear.....BUT not very many deals. Very nice gun shop for both long and hand guns. Lotsa ammo today. Nice archery selection too. Fishing is not on par with BassPro....except for fly gear.
> 
> ...


The reason you didn't see many deals is because you were there before grand opening. On Friday there will be several specials going on.

Bad Bub, if you liked what you saw at the PA store then you will like the Crescent Springs store as well. It is a mirror image of the PA store.


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

inrll said:


> The reason you didn't see many deals is because you were there before grand opening. On Friday there will be several specials going on.
> 
> Bad Bub, if you liked what you saw at the PA store then you will like the Crescent Springs store as well. It is a mirror image of the PA store.


:thumbup:

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## gibson330usa (May 15, 2012)

I happened to have the day off so I checked out the Grand Opening this morning. I got there around 9:30, opening was at 10. They had a nationally known country artist playing to the crowd (the "Cowboys and Angels" guy...Dustin something... I think) free food and tents and trailers set up by different companies in the parking lot to check out. My favorite part of the pre-opening was the Bald Eagle on the stage. I spent 23 years in retail management so it was interesting to see the Grand Opening excitement, the employees were pumped and they had good reason to be proud of their efforts getting the store ready for the public. 
I managed to get in fairly quickly, most of the initial group trying to get in were there to see the country artist for autographs so I had a good walk of the "racetrack" before it was too crowded. The store is beautiful and well stocked with impactful displays. The signage was clear and easy to understand for the hunting, fishing, paddling and camping departments. Not so much for the clothing areas inside the racetrack, it was confusing where the mens, womens and childrens departments were. They seemed to overlap at times based on brand. The crowd was getting bigger and bigger so that didn't help either. 
I'm not much into hunting so I went to find some fishing deals, as soon as I entered the fishing department a friendly employee asked me if I needed help. This was one thing that stood out to me, the place was packed with customers but it seemed a smiling, friendly employee was in every other aisle asking if I needed help. The best deals were 2 Rick Clunn W&M baitcast rods for $50 (reg. $89 each) and they had a Tour KVD baitcast reel for $149 (reg. $299). Lures were buy one get one 1/2 off. Trokar hooks buy one get one free and a 1/2 price tackle bag for $30.
I did get a $10 dollar off coupon in the mail so I picked up some lures and a tackle bag. By the time I was ready to go the lines to the checkouts were very long. I was pleasantly surprised how quick the line went down and I was out the door happy with my experience. I was surprised to see the long line outside still waiting to get in the door. Those employees were in for a long day but they can be very proud of their store.


----------



## DblDinCincy (Apr 21, 2013)

Well, I got to Field & Stream on Friday, later in the day. I got there about 5pm. The traffic was pretty bad. When I got there most of the booths outside were already shut down. I saw one fishing demo in the tank outside. That guy really knew what he was doing. He had some pretty fancy casting moves.

There was hardly any line to get in. The taxidermy work inside was beautiful. The fish mounts were awsome. I'm not much into the hunting & archery anymore so I pretty much headed for the fishing dept. They had alot of equip. & lures, etc. I picked up some lures & hooks I needed but when I went to check out the line was crazy. I decided I wasn't waiting in that line so I put my items back & didn't buy anything. I wasn't impressed with the prices, although I did see some of the same items on sale that gibson mentioned but I had no need for them. They had alot of Kayak's and some small pond boats but no bass boats.

All in all I was not overly impressed with the store. It was the beautiful Lodge style exterior & interior (just like Bass Pro) but it was only one floor and it was only as big as a Dicks Sporting Goods store. I don't think that Bass Pro will have alot to fear from Field & Stream. I don't think that I will be making any special trips across the muddy just to get there.


----------



## liprippersc78 (Oct 26, 2013)

Went to the store Saturday. I agree with the above post that bass pro will not have to fear the field and stream store. I wasn't impressed. Prices werent any better and I think bass pro has a better, and larger selection. My 9yr old son did get an AJ Green autograph though so that was cool. But living 10 mins from bass pro I wouldn't go out of my way to drive down there again. I think both of the stores could have more crappie gear though. Seems like they all cater to bass fisherman.


----------



## ARReflections (Jan 7, 2011)

I was really interested in the fly gear. Anything good? I knew f and s was operated by dick's and have always been unimpressed with dicks fishing section. So far it doesn't sound like a trip is worth the look. Dang....


----------



## deltaoscar (Apr 4, 2009)

When I got home from work Friday I had a birthday card in the mail from Bass Pro. It had a card in it for ten dollars off a purchase of forty dollars or more. Funny thing is I've never got one of these from BPS before and my birthday is not close to November. I was wondering if this was their attempt to keep me from going to F&S. Did anybody else get one of these.

Well it was also payday and I needed a few things so me and 8 went to...both BPS and F&S. I'm weak what can I say.

F&S was okay, I entered about ten different drawings to win everything from reels to crossbows to bootlaces. I'm still waiting on them to call. I bought a few soft plastics that I don't think BPS carries and some lure making supplies that BPS was out of. I thought it was funny that the F&S brand of senkos are called Sugar Stix, they are packed with sugar instead of salt, because apparently bass love sugar now.

I could see a few trips there a year just for something different on a cold day, but not better than BPS IMHO.


----------



## Ol'Bassman (Sep 9, 2008)

Did any of you guys that visited the store see a musky lure section? If so, what did you see?


----------



## inrll (Apr 6, 2012)

There is about a 8-12ft section of musky lures.


----------



## HOUSE (Apr 29, 2010)

deltaoscar said:


> I thought it was funny that the F&S brand of senkos are called Sugar Stix, they are packed with sugar instead of salt, because apparently bass love sugar now.


That was hilarious, DO. Between the coffee and the sugar, our local bass are going to be practically jumping in our boats!

For those of you that met A.J. Green, was he cool?


----------



## pathbreaker (Nov 12, 2013)

I finally made it to the store and thought the fly fishing department was pretty nice. I would put the store overall ahead of basspro.


----------



## Roscoe (Jul 22, 2007)

pathbreaker said:


> I finally made it to the store and thought the fly fishing department was pretty nice. I would put the store overall ahead of basspro.


Path,
did you notice the Musky reels or rods?


Roscoe


----------



## liprippersc78 (Oct 26, 2013)

HOUSE said:


> That was hilarious, DO. Between the coffee and the sugar, our local bass are going to be practically jumping in our boats!
> 
> For those of you that met A.J. Green, was he cool?


Yea he was ok, i mean you really didn't have time to talk to him really but he spoke, and he asked my son about football and stuff. not a total ass like some of those guys.


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

I made it down there on Saturday with my Dad. I agree that the taxidermy inside was really nice! Great mounts of fish and some of the deer are giants and lots of wolves. Selection wasn't bad and the prices are the same as everyone else. I don't see myself going down there on the regular unless they have a crazy deal as its much closer for me to go to bass pro. Fishing section wasn't as big as I was expecting but I did see some stuff there that I haven't seen at bass pro or other stores. Its definitely worth checking out at least once IMO. One thing that I did find funny is that I wanted to see a pair of boots that they make and they were nice but Dicks sells them cheaper. I know Dicks owns them but was just funny that they would undercut their own store?


----------



## RapalaJ-9 (May 12, 2008)

I'll be going to that store more often, once BPS closes and moves. Closer to me and BPS has been going downhill. Would like to see a Cabelas closer to us instead Columbus.


----------

